

Illuminated.js + Parcycle = Flame and Shadows real-time effects in HTML5 canvas - gren
http://demo.greweb.fr/illuminated.js/parcycle

======
owyn
Great effect. Of course, it chugs my browser just as much as flash does...
(hitting 100% of cpu usage on one core) An HTML5 canvas is not automagically
awesomeness. :)

------
c0rvus
nice!

